# Horse trough for outdoor enclosure?



## Cathy L (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a metal horse trough like the one in this picture. Has anyone ever used something like this? Does anyone see any potential problems. There is a drain in the middle of mine.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 12, 2011)

Make sure it doesn't get too hot in the hot summer sun. A small tort could get burned or just get too hot, so make sure there's shade and the tort does not get too hot...


----------



## Cameron (Apr 12, 2011)

i think it's a great idea, as long as there is plenty of shade in it for the tortoise to get out of the sun. those make great enclosures for large lizards and smaller crocodilians also (it's going to be my caiman enclosure when i get out of OKC).


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 12, 2011)

I have seen someone else use one. Like Maggie said, make sure it doesn't get to hot and that there is shade. Are you going to use it as the outside enclosure?


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2011)

I use those inside all the time. I think the sides are too tall to use it outdoors though. The sun would only reach the tortoises during mid day when its too hot and they want to hide. I also think it would get too hot. It can be used for some days, but you'll have to watch those temps.


----------



## Laura (Apr 12, 2011)

look at Sheep toughs.. the sides are lower.. 
make sure it isnt in the rain.. ir it may fill with water and drown.. 
same as kiddie pools.. needs drainage...


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Apr 13, 2011)

I use a similar model here too a lot (as we have horses too), but only for transportation, as nesting boxes and for quarantine. I would never use it outdoors in the sun, since these can be very warm...


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 13, 2011)

One negative with using the metal ones, is they rust out in just a few years. When I go to the work to build an outdoor enclosure, I want it to last a little longer then that. I myself, use the sheep ones inside and those would work better in my opinion for outside use. The metal ones are used quite often by turtle folks. If you do want to stick with metal, the heat and even the lighting issues would be more remedied, if you went with a larger tank... such as a large round one. Also you would want more then just that one drain, incase it rains really heavy or if the hole became plugged.


----------



## onarock (Apr 13, 2011)

Ive been using this one for 4-5 months now. Stuff is finally growing. I planted the aloe and the heart and flower all the rest blew in. I like the round ones because they provide better basking. This is for my redfoots that you can see in there.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Too Hot would my major concern. I have never used anything like that before.


----------



## Cathy L (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. I think the point about the heat and the sides being too high are good ones. I had this already (I used it for baby ducks) and thought I might make more use of it, but after the advice here I think I'll either use it indoors or not at all.


----------

